# Poop eaters ??



## donjuan_corn (May 6, 2010)

Who are the best poop eaters in your opinion?


LOL!!!! 
EDIT : The best Fish poop eaters in the tank hahahahahaha Re-read my original post and laughed my butt off.


----------



## alym (Apr 21, 2010)

I vaguely recall 2 girls and a cup being somewhat good at this.

LOL sorry, had to. In truth, I'm really not sure if anything really eats poop in the tank! Maybe shrimp?


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

I've seen certain types of dogs eat poop....


----------



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)

A python water changer / siphon is the best poop eater out there
Lol


----------



## Crazy_NDN (Apr 21, 2010)

i got some small khuli loaches that seem to dig around the bottom and eat anything.... they would really have to be bottom feeders lol.


----------



## donjuan_corn (May 6, 2010)

LOL, I had tin foils that woul never leave poop on the bottom of the tank and my Bumble bee catfish use to eat poop at night because he was too afriad to eat during regular feeding times but now he is not afraid any more and doesn't go after it. 

I do the python once a week, but my new L191 is a poop monster!! Like the most poop I ever seen.


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

well with chrismas now on the way you can start feeding him colourful foods and use it as decor lol


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

If you have some big Panaque, which processes a lot of food, but not efficiently, the other plecos and Cories will sometimes sift through the poop. When I feed some, the tank is inundated with orange poop, and the cories and other plecos will sift through it get at the undigested stuff. But nothing is going to eat the poop itself. Think about the nutritional value of that? I can't imagine anything living off of that.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

The closest thing to a poop eater is a plant. No fish will eat it.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

I agree with Tom C: plants. And bacteria, of course.


----------



## Gottfish (Oct 25, 2010)

*Saw tis on Ebay*

6 Aquarium clams filter freshwater pond koi clam live on eBay.ca (item 290493296357 end time 03-Nov-10 20:52:11 EDT)

They are selling freshwater clams. Anyone have these?


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

many fish and inverts eat what grows on poop- microorganisms and bacteria. can't think of anything other than insect that actually eat the poop itself.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Gottfish said:


> 6 Aquarium clams filter freshwater pond koi clam live on eBay.ca (item 290493296357 end time 03-Nov-10 20:52:11 EDT)
> 
> They are selling freshwater clams. Anyone have these?


They won't make it during shipping. Haven't seen any local shippers either.


----------



## donjuan_corn (May 6, 2010)

Of course I know there is not really nutritional value in poop, but what i'm saying is when I had 4 tinfoils, 2 bumble cat fish and 2 uarus and one bnp, i never saw stringed poop anywhere and now it's like a fricken amazon of poop every week.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

It was probably water churn. With the tinfoil barbs and uarus, they were probably rooting around and disturbing the poop and floating it around enough that your filter caught it all up.


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

Gottfish said:


> 6 Aquarium clams filter freshwater pond koi clam live on eBay.ca (item 290493296357 end time 03-Nov-10 20:52:11 EDT)
> 
> They are selling freshwater clams. Anyone have these?


use extreme caution with mollusks. the larval offspring (only one clam or mussel needed) are gill parasites and dead ones, when they finally open, can kill off your tank.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

Ursus sapien said:


> use extreme caution with mollusks. the larval offspring (only one clam or mussel needed) are gill parasites and dead ones, when they finally open, can kill off your tank.


scary, glad i got rid of my clams lol

originally i had found them at aquariums west idk if they still have em, pjs in richmond had some too at one point


----------



## donjuan_corn (May 6, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> It was probably water churn. With the tinfoil barbs and uarus, they were probably rooting around and disturbing the poop and floating it around enough that your filter caught it all up.


That is a great point! Now I just have a lot of lazy fish!!


----------



## Gottfish (Oct 25, 2010)

*Clams*

Good information about clams and such, Thanks.


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

Paul's aquarium on 76th in surrey has those clams just call and ask for them good filter option


----------

